# Alcatraz?



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Has anyone been watching Alcatraz on Watch? 

I think it is really good and can't wait for the next episode to come on but then I find out they have cancelled series 2!  So we will get to the end of series 1 and then never find out what happens! :wall:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what makes it worse is ****e like LOST has backing to the max :lol: i hate it when that happens.i remember "Playmakers" was one of the best things i had watched in the last 10 years,you never really seen any american football being played,but the off field storys and and shenanigans was absolutely rivetting. just one series in and the NFL (rumour has it) had the series quashed for being to controversial..if you havent seen it then you should watch it.but be aware that they wont be making another series of it :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

My Name is Earl is another one! Cancelled and we will never know how it ends! Hope they don't do the same with Nikkita!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I have been watching it... I find it a bit slow going to be honest but the storyline was all there.

I enjoyed Homeland and Walking Dead recently


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't believe they've cancelled Alcatraz, was really getting into that. now makes 7 of the best series on TV gone/ended in the last year.

Chuck Ended
House Ended
Lie to me Cancelled
24 Ended 
Ringer Cancelled
Terra Nova Cancelled

Wouldn't mind but some of the cp they replace it with is pure rubbish! Plus, taking 4 month "mid-season breaks" so you're forced to watch their " new smash hit"  grrrr... </rant>

At least big bang theory's got some mileage left in it...


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Gutted we've just come to the end of the final season of "House" thoroughly enjoyed all but a few episodes.

Still "Game of Thrones" is imo very good. Though I want to give "Joffrey baratheon" such a smack...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sons of Anarchy always looked good... also Awake I saw the first one but they ain't on at convenient times for me to watch.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I really enjoyed Alcatraz

Also watched the first season of Alphas and I thought that wasn't too bad, close to Heroes in terms of the concept.


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Cancelled? Boo! Been enjoying this series.

Seems to be happening to a lot of TV series I've been watching. 

"No ordinary family" & "V" are a couple of others I was disappointed to see cancelled.


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

i was well into caprica (battlestar galactic spinoff) until they cancelled that half way through the 2nd series..


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

I see Terra Nova has gone too!


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm enjoying Alcatraz too, I think they could have had a few twists left in store to explain it all. Shame its been canned


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Spoony said:


> I really enjoyed Alcatraz
> 
> Also watched the first season of Alphas and I thought that wasn't too bad, close to Heroes in terms of the concept.


Awake has been cancelled!!


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Flashforward, V, alcatraz, terranova, firefly, all cancelled and all brilliant, yet living with peter aundre or jordan gets unlimited amount of seasons! Does my nut in. There should be a law, all tv series that are started need to be finished, even if by a feature length film.


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

that sucks.. i recored loads and didnt watch them and then went through them watching one a night and got really into it.. sad there wont be more


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

what a shocking ending!



as in crap


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

You've always got Dexter :devil:


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> You've always got Dexter :devil:


Yeah, thankfully they keep this one...

Have to say very impressed with the Person of Interest, great TV...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dexter started off so well, but it's getting worse each season, I still persevere with it though.

Dexter - Series 1 & 2









Dexter - Series 3









Dexter - Series 4









Dexter - Series 5









Dexter - Season 6


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> You've always got Dexter :devil:


never seen it!


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Just watched the last Alcatraz. Gutted it's not returning.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

:devil::buffer::devil::buffer::devil::buffer:
Cancelled, no way.
I hate it when they do this.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Just watched the last Alcatraz. Can not believe it's not returning, same thing happened to 'Heroes' to.


----------

